# LEEDS FET



## wiggles09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
          Here is a little about us, We have been trying for our first baby for 4.5 years and we both want nothing more than to be parents and hold, care and love someone that will be a part of us but we are having a problem conceiving on our own as we found out a couple of years ago that i have an ovulation disorder so i was taking a fertility drug called clomid nothing happened with the clomid we have had two cycles of IVF one last may which was successful but very sadly miscarried, we had another go with frozen embryos last december which failed, we are waiting now to have our last go on the nhs.

Does anyone know if Leeds reproductive medicine unit will leave our last 2 frozen embryos to blast? I have heard leaving embryos to go to the blast stage to be a alot better and the success rate is better too.

I really do hope someone will be able to help me.
Thanks xxxx


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Wiggles

I am just about to start FET at Leeds. I am not sure what their policy is on blasts. I think before they merged, Jimmys used to sometimes take them to blasts (under Dr Sharma possibly I think) but LGI didn't. dont quote me on that though! However, not sure what their policy will be at the new unit. 

Not sure if that helps, probably not! Good luck for your cycle, I've got a day 21 appointment on Wed, desperate to get going again

rach x


----------



## wiggles09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Rach

Thanks for your reply and really good luck hope it all goes well for you and i wish you all the luck i possibly can. I think my problem is i am under the bare of BRI [i suppose that speaks for its self] How do you feel with the care you receive at Leeds as between the two clinics we have to use i think the care is appalling me and my husband really do just feel like another number. xx


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya! I'm due to start a nat fet at leeds. I went for my day 21 appointment on friday. We talked about blasts and the nurse says they do them there aslong as the embryo's are of good quality. I'm quite excited about this cause the L.G.I never did this. Read a bit about it and by the sounds of it you have a better chance of a pg. Goodluck with your treatment. x


----------



## wiggles09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Dawniek

            Thanks for your reply i didnt no there was another clinic in Leeds as we are at l.g.i. Going to ring them this aft to see that they say. xx


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya Wiggles,
The Reproductive unit is not at the L.G.I anymore. Jimmys and L.G.I have become one clinic now and it's based up at seacroft hospital. I was at the L.GI. I had a nat fet cycle there 18 months ago which resulted in my beautiful little boy. We have another 11 snowbabies to use. We have talked about blasts which they do there. The new clinic is massive and very posh. Do you need the phone number? x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Wiggles

In response to your question re the care, we were really pleased with the service during our IVF cycle  but I do think that they are a bit unwilling to try other things and treat you as an individual case, or at least based on what others have told me. And frankly the whole move thing has been fairly farcical, I have now been waiting since October to start a cycle due to the move and failure to get a licence, so it doesn't inspire confidence!

x


----------



## wiggles09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks all our last treatment was at L.G.I last december, i dont need the number but thanks any way i ended up getting it from the bradford clinic that we have all our scans etc at, they were reluctant to give me the number until i told her "i have a right to no where our frozen embryos are" then they backed down straight away, the care we have had from Bradford is really really shocking when we have to pay for treatment which will be after this go we will defo not be using them again at all we will go somewhere else.

xx


----------

